# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  At what size / weight do blood python females breed?

## TexasCowboy1979

At what size / age / weight do blood python females breed?

----------


## Gloryhound

You'll get 300+ opinions if you ask about ball pythons, but unfortunately it has been difficult to get anyone to come out and peg a weight for breeding with bloods.  At the beginning of this season one of our females was 3 years old, 10 lbs, and looked fairly thick.  The other Female was 6 years old, 32 lbs, and looked really thick at around 6'6" long.  We have bred them both.  Neither of them have laid for us, but they both have been laying on their sides and just looking completely miserable.  Hopefully they lay for us, but if not we will change what we tried last year and try again this coming season.

----------


## mainbutter

Yeah I'm sure that K-mart or some of the other guys here on bp.net with a great blood collection haven't chimed in yet.

In general with seemingly 90% of pythons, at 3 years if they've been healthy and didn't have 12 month long fasts, you're usually good.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Not to hijack this thread but how much does a breedable female blood go for? I will be watching this thread as bloods are the next species I want to get into.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mainbutter

Considering I rarely see them for sale, probably pricey.  I think the last time I saw an adult pair of normals (they were a little below average in looks) for sale, it was listed for somewhere around a grand.  Of course, some of the best examples of "normals" fetch more than a grand as hatchlings.

----------


## mainbutter

> Yeah I'm *surprised* that K-mart or some of the other guys here on bp.net with a great blood collection haven't chimed in yet.


fixed

----------


## Gloryhound

Kingsnake list female juveniles around 300+ shipping.  Saw another ad for a 2007 yellow for around the same price, but in the picture it looks awful small to be a 2007 female. 

I know if I was going to buy an adult I would make sure I handled it first.  A lot of people are moving the normal WC and CH animals out of their collection and they tend to be the ones that every one refers to when the say typical blood attitude.  All of ours are pretty tame and at most hiss at us until we get them in the tub, then they sigh.   :Smile:   Also I don't think most female adult bloods would be under the max girth limit listed by Fed-ex for shipping reptiles.

----------


## K-mart

Generally speaking I'd say 3 years old at minimum.I have had very little success breeding females at that age,but it can/has been done.
I have seen the weight range in females laying clutches varying anywhere from 10-21lbs. these animals were all at least 4years + old.
Now I assume your referring to Brongersmai,(Bloods).
These are my own personal observations in keeping Brongersmai,not hard and fast rules.
Hope this helps.

----------

